

HN Meetup Boulder? - mattew

Are there enough folks from HN in the Boulder/Denver area to try a HN meetup?  Let me know in the comments if you would be interested and I can try and put something together.
======
mattew
Sorry about all the duplicated replies about the meetup this week. For some
reason the announcement of the actual meetup never got up-voted and not very
many people saw it.

------
mattew
OK, meetup this Wednesday. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>
for details and rsvp.

------
steveplace
Techstars is doing something similar in February:

<http://tsbfounderdating.eventbrite.com/>

~~~
mattew
I think Techstars is a really cool program, and the founder dating thing looks
like a good place to find other people to start businesses with, but I think
it would be nice to just have an in person way to meet some of the folks who
share a common interest in the community around Hacker News. I think a no
pressure sort of event where the goal is to have a beer and meet other nerds
in the Boulder area is what I am looking to put together. If people find other
people to start businesses with, then that is great, but if they just have a
beer and meet someone interesting, that is great too.

------
mattew
It looks like we certainly have enough people to get a meetup put together. I
will put together an invite for sometime in early February.

------
sriram_sun
Use this comment as a counter if you are planning to come by. Thanks in
advance for the free karma!

------
petewarden
I'm up for a Boulder meetup this week. Any day but Friday is best for me.

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
sriram_sun
I would love to join. Either Boulder or Denver downtown would work fine.

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
oldgregg
Yes please. Depending on how many people, mountain sun or southern sun?

~~~
sax
Southern Sun is quieter because of its size. Its hard to hear people sitting
across from you at the mountain sun.

~~~
TheSOB88
Hey, I wanted to meet up with you in Boulder (Qualcomm interview guy). I
couldn't find your email, so I'm spamming all your comments, which is probably
against the law. Please email me at ebisumaru@gmail.com, or read my longer
comment: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1078343>

------
johns
If it's in June or later, I'm in! I'm moving there then.

------
hiroprot
Can't attend this week, but I'd be up for it.

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
mkanemoto
I can drive in to Boulder or Denver

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
sax
I am in for meeting up in Boulder.

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
CRASCH
I'm there, schedule permitting...

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
inboulder
sounds like a meetup I can get behind, when where?

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
dandelany
I'm definitely in.

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
ashr
I am in.

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
ecoffey
I'm in!

~~~
mattew
Meetup this week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088965>

------
TheSOB88
I'm going to Boulder this weekend for an interview with Qualcomm. But I doubt
this helps.

~~~
sax
What sort of position are you applying for at Qualcomm and more importantly
what sort of job are you interested in? Curious because most of Qualcomm's
work is way below the abstraction level of the "average" HN audience (I work
there)

Boulder, is a fun place to ski/hike with plenty of young interesting folks.
Tons of startup folks: <http://www.centernetworks.com/why-i-love-boulder>

I am usually at the Laughing Goat in the afternoons on the weekend, if you
want to meetup.

~~~
notauser
There are people here with all sorts of backgrounds - I'm pretty sure there
are some folks from Intel who read HN, as well as some I know from Nokia.

I did some low level work (and most of my degree was EE), and to be honest I
don't think moving up and down the stack is that insurmountable provided you
are willing to spend the time (re)learning a chunk of stuff each time.

~~~
sax
My undergrad background is in EE and good amount of research work with
compilers in grad school. I am apprehensive about working on low-level
software because the state-of-art in commercial OS development in smart-phones
always lags a few years behind desktop or high-end systems. The software
problems have already been solved by other folks.

Example, Low-level software is poorly designed from a software engineering
point of view and its problems plainly evident over multiple hardware product
cycles.

